# circuit tracer???



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

"I swear if I was able I would outlaw all use of" *BOLD JUMBLED UP/CLOSE TOGETHER WRITING.*


----------



## furbis (Jan 23, 2007)

just trying something differrent joe, no comment on a circuit tracer?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Amprobe AT2000 series seems to pretty much be the entry level wire tracer that most people have been using for the last 10 years or so. It's still pretty much the the standard. There are lots of tracers out there, but there's value in using what everyone else uses. The bugs are already worked out, and if you hire someone, they'll likely already know how to use it. http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/amprobe/wire&cabletracers/at-2000series.htm

I know that same tool is rebranded under several manufacturer's names, but Amprobe makes them all.


----------



## SparksNY (Feb 10, 2007)

I use my Amprobe usually, costs about a grand. I'll still break out the tone-generator and amplifier if it's an un-energized trace,the kind used for phone and data work. Seems to be quicker and more accurate than the Amprobe.


----------



## Craig (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a Greenlee 2011 Circuit Finder , it works really well , but it cost about $400.00, I don't know if that is in your price range or not, but it is a good unit.


----------

